# Member of the Month April 2009 - MaidenManiac



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

MaidenManiac

This month we'd like to award MaidenManiac. He's a helpful poster and is active all over the site, to always seems to make constructive posts and goes out of his way to help people.



> *Real name:* Martin Larsson
> *Heresy Online user name:* MaidenManiac
> *Main Army:* Emperors Children(40k) Vampire Counts(Fantasy)
> *Location:* Borås Sweden
> ...


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats on this great honour. Thanks for everything you've done for this wonderful site. :grin:
DarknessWithin


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Congratulations Maidenmaniac, you're a great asset to the site!


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Once again I have been cheated out of my rightful position as memeber of the month. But on a more serious note, Well Done MaidenManiac


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations MaidenManiac, well deserved!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Its really nice to see that ones posts are appreciated. I am honoured!

Personally Id like to thank the staff and moderators for keeping this site running as smoothly as it is, you guys and gals are doing a really good job!
Thanks for providing a place where one can spend an hour or so to get by the average days of the week:biggrin:


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats MaidenManic well deserved!!!k::so_happy:

As for an NHL team might I suggest the Oilers :wink:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations MaidenManiac! Congratulations indeed for a well deserved award!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bout time you were recognised Maiden  Huge Congrats mate!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Congratulations! Always nice to see someone who appreciates decent metal


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Congratulations dude. Have a cuppa on me.
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

congrats man, well deserved!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Gratz Maiden!!!

Well deserved! keep up the great work!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done MM. I always enjoy reading your posts whether in Fantasy or News and Rumours. Thoroughly deserved.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Congrats Maiden Maniac. Thanks for contributing so much.:clapping:


----------



## Proccor (Apr 20, 2009)

gratz MaidenManias, you definitely deserved this one!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations MaidenManiac!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

keytag33 said:


> As for an NHL team might I suggest the Oilers :wink:


Haha I should have seen that one coming, maybe not Oilers but some other team

Thanks alot folks:king:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats, MaidenManiac, you really deserve it! Best of luck to you on being Member of the Year, and keep up the good work!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Maiden! Maiden! Maiden! 

Congrats and well done for having such good taste in music


----------



## Goldinu (Jun 9, 2009)

Congratuations


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Goldinu said:


> Congratuations


Better late then never, right:wink:

Thanks alot and welcome to Heresy Online! Enjoy your stayk:


----------

